# Is it possible to find a job as an apprentice?



## jennaspivak27 (Oct 9, 2013)

I am about to take my CPC exam and have also been doing general job searches. Now I will have the apprentice status since I won't meet requirements of on the job experience. But I am finding that everywhere I look companies want multiple years of experience. How am I able to gain the experience if companies only hire experienced?


----------



## audzimmy@gmail.com (Oct 9, 2013)

*Don't be discouraged*

Jenna:

IT IS possible to find a job without experience OR with an "A" behind your credentials.  

I just passed my CPC-H exam on 9/21/13 and before I even took the test there was an ad for a coding position at a local hospital.  I applied thinking that I wouldn't get a call because I didn't have experience NOR did I even have my credentials yet....but I DID get a call to come in for an interview!  I was called back for a 2nd interview and went to it yesterday.  I will find out soon if I got the position or not.  

The woman who hires at the hospital says she has hired other coders without experience and they worked out very well for her.  She says she would rather hire someone who is open to criticism and help and wants to learn from their mistakes than some know-it-all who gets irritated when they are corrected. 

So, yes, it is possible to get a job without experience.  Just have a positive attitude and apply at every job opportunity you can, even if you think they won't hire you.  You could be missing out if you don't.  

Good luck!


----------



## krystal.jostock (Oct 9, 2013)

*Awesome!*



audzimmy@gmail.com said:


> Jenna:
> 
> IT IS possible to find a job without experience OR with an "A" behind your credentials.
> 
> ...



This is great news and gives me hope! I passed the CPC in August and also am an apprentice but have been struggling to find a job. I just have to stay positive and it will happen!


----------



## espressoguy (Oct 10, 2013)

Count me as another who got hired with no experience. When I was called to set up an interview, my (eventual) supervisor asked me when my "A" came off. I told her, "One year after you hire me." (my schooling counted for the 2nd year). 

I celebrated my 2 year anniversary as a coder this week.


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 13, 2013)

I guess you could say that I'm on the extended certification program.... ;-)

I got a job as a receptionist to start with as CPC-A with no experience. During my interview, I told my current employer that I would be willing to take the position with the hopes that I would eventually become a coder since that's what I went to school for and that's why I'm certified to do. Took me a year to get that coding position, but here I am now two months shy of having that year's worth of experience to finally kick that "A" to the curb!

Wish you the best of luck in your job search. It's like my father used to always tell me... If it's something you really want, it's something worth working for even if it means you have to take the long way around.


----------



## rlynnj64 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Apprentice job searching*

I too, am a CPC-A searching for a coding position. It is what I spent 2 years in school for and the time and expense of taking and passing the certification exam! It is frustrating, as many applications online are immediately rejected due to not meeting the desired experience level. I will continue to apply and pray for an opportunity to prove myself.


----------



## carjjen (Oct 18, 2013)

*Some apprentice coders are giving up their membership*

The AAPC website agrees you have a slim chance of getting hired as an apprentice coder. All the places I have looked at require experience. The one entry level job I applied for got me an interview with HR and then another interview with the coding manager.  Then it took four months to decide on a candidate (not me).  They had so many applicants they could pick the cream of the crop.  I'm up there in age, so I may be facing age discrimination, but when I was taking my coding course, I had no idea the chances of finding a job as an apprentice coder were practically nil. 

In a chapter meeting email, the president told us apprentice coders are giving up their membership because they can't find a job, are paying annual dues and earning CEUs, only to not be able to find a job. I myself would not give up my membership because I would have to take the certification exam all over again, something I do not want to do.  Good luck to those new coders, please tell us a good outcome!


----------



## baanelson@gmail.com (Oct 18, 2013)

Audzimmy, what does your resume look like?


----------



## audzimmy@gmail.com (Oct 19, 2013)

padeniji said:


> Audzimmy, what does your resume look like?



I've tried to upload my resume for your review but I can't do it for some reason.  Sorry.  I'll copy and paste just a part of my resume for you so you can see some of the info I included.

*Education and Training*
Associate of Applied Science, A.S., 2013, Jamestown Community College – Jamestown, NY 
Major:  Medical Office Technology, GPA 3.88

*Related Courses and Skills*

Anatomy I ▪ Anatomy II ▪ Medical Terminology ▪ Medical Office Procedures ▪ Medical Coding I (CPT & HCPCS) ▪ Medical Coding II (ICD-9-CM) ▪ Medical Transcription ▪ Basic Pharmacology and Calculation ▪ College Keyboarding ▪ Word Processing ▪ Microcomputer Applications ▪ Accounting Fundamentals ▪ Professional Development/Internship	 

80 hours of CPC-H coursework, completed September 2013
American Academy of Professional Coders, AAPC
Final Grade 90%

Advanced Secretarial Program, Vo-Tech, Warren, PA 1988

*Certifications & Awards*

CPC – H – A,  Certified Professional Coder – Hospital - Apprentice   September 2013
Outstanding Graduate Award – Awarded from Jamestown Community College – May 2013

*Skill Highlights *

•	Knowledge of Anatomy/physiology 	
•	ICD-9-CM coding
•	CPT and HCPCS coding
•	HIPPA  compliance
•	Keyboarding at 70+ wpm
•	Strong work ethic
•	Team player with positive attitude
•	Deadline-driven
•	Interpreting instruction
•	Able to work independently
•	Knowledge of medical terminology

After this I listed my past work experience.


----------



## Aeris5000 (Oct 25, 2013)

It is possible to get a job as an apprentice, but can be difficult.  When I got into coding two years ago, I was already working in a large hospital in a non-coding position.  Once I got my CPC-A, it took me six months and three interviews to land a coding job within the hospital.  

My best advice to newly certified coders is to apply for any medical job you can, whether it be in billing, admin, customer service, etc.  Once you have a foot in the door and a medical-related position on your resume, I think your chances to move into coding jump significantly.  If you are able to apply internally, you will probably need to work 6 months - 1 year in your first job.  You'll then be free to transfer to another position. 

Good luck to everyone here!


----------



## colleen11236@gmail.com (Oct 26, 2013)

*Please advise*

Hello,

I recently passed my test, now I am a certified professional coder with EPIC experience...sounds nice right? But without that 3-5 year coding experience I can not find a job....so right now I have an expensive piece of paper indicating I am certified and no coding job.....


----------



## dlharris (Oct 27, 2013)

*Just get your foot in the door any way you can*

If you're finding it hard to get that first coding position - apply for any position in the hospital, office, etc. and let your manager know you are a coder and want to work towards that position.  I worked in the Bus Ofc of the hospital for 5 years, while doing that got my CPC-H-A and was hired 2 years ago (still with the A) as a coder for that same hospital.  Now my A is off finally.


----------



## elsaee87 (Jan 9, 2018)

*Get a Patient Service Rep or Scheduling job first + try Temp'ing or Coder Development*

I had a friend who worked for a large health system in Philadelphia and she heard that Scheduling was looking for some Contract or "1099" employees for the position "Patient Service Representative". That's basically scheduling on phones or intake of patients and scheduling for one of their many clinics. After I got my CPC, I actually had one of the doctors I scheduled for ask me if I wanted to apply to be his Administrative Assistant. I thanked him and told him I had just received my CPC-A certification and was looking to go into medical coding. He contacted his Surgery department Central Billing Office where they were looking for a coder (they kept a few in-house). I interviewed and passed their coding test w/100% so they hired me. I've been there one year so I was able to remove my CPC. This was great news because I had been told by another manager here that they only hire coders with five years experience - so don't always take one person's word for it!

I wanted to also recommend looking into Temp agencies even if they ask for a couple of years of coding. I found one in NJ, Insight Global, that hired new coders with a CPC-A for another major health system. They have other offices in the U.S., so maybe give them or other temp agencies a try?

Last suggestion is that some companies like IOD Inc. have "Inpatient Coder Development programs". The pay starts off pretty low (like $11.00 an hour I heard) but will obviously go up after you prove yourself - plus its work-from-home.

Good luck to all the CPC-A's!


----------

